# Thinking About So Called Electrician's Knife. Thoughts?



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

That knife is for a very specific application.
For everyday use, most of us carry a small folding knife with a clip that fits secure on a pants pocket.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always liked a hawkbill. I have several types (folding/fixed blades) as well as coping blades. I prefer a real knife to a utility razor blade type.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

.....


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I have one of each of the pictures knives.... But I use the Klein splice/scissor kit and or my pocket knife and or my finger nails and or my linemans and or my TEETH ARRRRREERRGH!!!!


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Scissors? What on earth for?

Okay, I know. Opening up that bulletproof HD plastic packaging. I get the HD girl to cut her fingers off opening up that chit before I leave the store.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use the lil black handled knife. The scissors are nice for.... Stuuufffffffnthingz.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Gents, I found a few videos on YouTube demonstrating this model. I have to give a tip of the hat to our Kraut friends. This knife works like I suspected. The videos show a fellow using it to split NM cable and some round service cord. You can run it into the jacket in either a pushing or pulling manner. It rides under the outer jacket and splits it neat. It also works just like a regular hawk bill knife for cutting round the outside too. Chadstoolbox has it for about thirty dollars which is pretty dear but hey, sometimes you just do it.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

The Klein small folding sheepsfoot pocket knife is the tits. I love mine. Link:
https://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-44004-Lightweight-Sheepfoot/dp/B00093GDFO


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have the Milwaukee Fastback hawk bill knife and love it. And it's way cheaper than the Klein one. I also use a retractable razor (Olfa style) knife. Different tools for different tasks. But that Milwaukee knife is always on my person.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I've got one with a phillips head too but I can't find it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I keep the Milwaukee auto open tanto blade on me 24/7!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

My skinning knives:


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

@;


LARMGUY said:


> I've got one with a phillips head too but I can't find it.


I have one of those at work but never use it because it takes a freaking screwdriver to open it.

I like kleins folding hook knife with the romex splitter. Perfect size hook and the romex splitter is awsome for splitting stuff already in the box.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jhellwig said:


> @;
> 
> I have one of those at work but never use it because it takes a freaking screwdriver to open it.
> 
> I like kleins folding hook knife with the romex splitter. Perfect size hook and the romex splitter is awsome for splitting stuff already in the box.


Put some oil on that bad boy, no screwdriver required.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

99cents said:


> Scissors? What on earth for?
> 
> Okay, I know. Opening up that bulletproof HD plastic packaging. I get the HD girl to cut her fingers off opening up that chit before I leave the store.


*Common tin snips are 'the bomb' for dealing with that boiler plate plastic.*

Don't use straight ahead snips, use the right-hand snips if you're right-handed... and vice-versa.

You'll be SHOCKED as to how fast the 'iron plastic' gives it up.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

To be honest I never had any luck with Klein Knives.The ones that I have used over the past 40 years in my career never would hold a edge.
I have had good luck with a Buckingham 70911 linemans knife. It is hawk bill knife with a screwdriver handle without the ring. Seems to sharpen easy and holds a good edge. Much better than a Kline knife. The one major drawback is it's size.it is a big knife and it does not fold. I made a leather scabbard and carried it in my bucket but for skinning out larger sizes of wire it is hard to beat.
I am seeing most of the contractor guys that work around me use folding razor knives . Nothing fancy just something they buy at Lowes or Home Depot probably made in china


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

satch said:


> gents, i found a few videos on youtube demonstrating this model. I have to give a tip of the hat to our kraut friends. This knife works like i suspected. The videos show a fellow using it to split nm cable and some round service cord. You can run it into the jacket in either a pushing or pulling manner. It rides under the outer jacket and splits it neat. It also works just like a regular hawk bill knife for cutting round the outside too. Chadstoolbox has it for about thirty dollars which is pretty dear but hey, sometimes you just do it.


*
dang it ... Links !*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Lone Crapshooter said:


> To be honest I never had any luck with Klein Knives.The ones that I have used over the past 40 years in my career never would hold a edge.
> I have had good luck with a Buckingham 70911 linemans knife. It is hawk bill knife with a screwdriver handle without the ring. Seems to sharpen easy and holds a good edge. Much better than a Kline knife. The one major drawback is it's size.it is a big knife and it does not fold. I made a leather scabbard and carried it in my bucket but for skinning out larger sizes of wire it is hard to beat.
> I am seeing most of the contractor guys that work around me use folding razor knives . Nothing fancy just something they buy at Lowes or Home Depot probably made in china


I hit mine with a hone before and after use:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Back about 10-12 years ago Sears / Craftsman had round sharpening steels with the traditional Craftsman screwdriver handle. I have one a nice tool . I would like to have anouther went back a year later to get one and they told me they had been discontinued.They are perfect for sharpening hawk bill knives.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I hit mine with a hone before and after use:


Those are good if you want the type of edge it produces. Not every knife edge is shaped for one of those but, it will certainly turn it into one.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> I use the lil black handled knife. The scissors are nice for.... Stuuufffffffnthingz.


I wouldn't leave the house without those scissors, very useful.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Interesting reading.
I try to keep the #5 edge on my work knife and use a small steel for maintenance.
This person is way into it and reads nice:

http://www.africanxmag.com/the_razor's_edge.htm


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Jhellwig said:


> I like kleins folding hook knife with the romex splitter. Perfect size hook and the romex splitter is awsome for splitting stuff already in the box.


! 

Never heard of this thing, had to look it up... 










2-Blade Pocket Knife Carbon Steel Sheepfoot and Insulation-Slitting Blade

Cat. No. 
1550-10


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

That Klein 
is about the most useful/ergonomic looking folder of this type I have seen. Thanks for posting.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Those are good if you want the type of edge it produces. Not every knife edge is shaped for one of those but, it will certainly turn it into one.


It's good for a skinning blade, I would not use it for a straight razor.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

Made in the US. Inexpensive. 










I carry plenty of blades.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dan the electricman said:


> Made in the US. Inexpensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I try to stay current with most things but razor knives is one area that I tend to stay old school and go with a real blade.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Okay gents, Tesla asked for links to the YouTube videos so here they are. I believe they are Russian but I am not sure. No matter. The video footage tells you all you need. The first is by a joint831. Check out his tool bag videos. He has a number of Veto bags and a serious Knipex assortment. This guy knows what's up.


----------



## HAL9000 (Feb 28, 2016)

I used that knipex knife for a while and it was fantastic, I used it on jacketed teck cable when I was doing oil and gas work and it was simply fantastic and must have, but now that I am doing commercial I never use it, to me it seems to be a almost task and cable specific tool, now I use a folding utility knife as it much more useful to me


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

HAL, that is pretty much what I was asking/thinking. I really don't deal with NM cable and only have to handle SJO when making up or repairing extension cords. I do like the idea fo the blunted tip for getting into the jacket without damaging conductors.


----------

